# NBA Draft net



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

NBADraft.net currently has Orlando picking first in both rounds. It would be nice to see that actually happen. Dwight Howard in the first round and Marcus Moore in the second.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Heh, if that actually happened, I'd be picking Pavel. No need for another power forward.


----------

